

Basho arms would-be Amazon killers with AWS-compatible storage - locopati
http://gigaom.com/cloud/basho-arms-would-be-amazon-killers-with-aws-compatible-storage/

======
douglasfshearer
The OpenStack Object Storage project has provided exactly this for quite some
time.

<http://openstack.org/projects/storage/>

